# Fan Controller



## singh_dd93 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would like to buy a fan controller which can be used to control at least 5 fans.
Budget - 5k

Current Config

AMD FX 8120
GA 970A-DS3
GSkill RipjawsX 8GB 1600
CX600V2
Gigabyte AMD GV-R785OC-2GD 2 GB GDDR5
Corsair 400R

I have bought *www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-silent-fan-120-si2-4-1/p/itmd7fsthz5zk5g5?pid=COLD7FSTN2HAQC3Z and have installed all 4 fans but unable to run then as the board has few connectors. Don't want to use the molex


----------



## avinandan012 (Nov 20, 2012)

have a look at NZXT Sentry LXE


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 24, 2012)

And you can also go with bit-fenix fan controllers they are good too....!
BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Recon
BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Hydra Pro
Some guy is selling them in other forums...!


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 24, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> have a look at NZXT Sentry LXE



That's a crappy controller, seriously. Avoid it.
NZXT LX/LXE is two of the worst fan controllers ever made by NZXT.



max_snyper said:


> And you can also go with bit-fenix fan controllers they are good too....!
> BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Recon
> BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Hydra Pro
> Some guy is selling them in other forums...!



ANy of these would be best.
Recon = True 10 watt per channel + touch panel + much more. Price: ~2.7K
Hydra pro = True 30 Watt per channel + LED control. Price: ~2.2K
Choose yourself.


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 25, 2012)

Any online shop offering Recon ??


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 25, 2012)

nope..these controllers are sold through forums...no brick and mortar shops & online shops are selling these...currently.
Fans and HeatSinks : Pre-Order | BitFenix Spectre & Spectre Pro Fans

Im not forcing you to buy from them,just to let you know the idea of these devices and their prices...!


----------



## singh_dd93 (Nov 25, 2012)

max_snyper said:


> nope..these controllers are sold through forums...no brick and mortar shops & online shops are selling these...currently.
> Fans and HeatSinks : Pre-Order | BitFenix Spectre & Spectre Pro Fans
> 
> Im not forcing you to buy from them,just to let you know the idea of these devices and their prices...!


I really liked the Recon that's the reason I asked. Thanks a lot will buy it ASAP


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 25, 2012)

singh_dd93 said:


> Any online shop offering Recon ??



You can also ontact MD Computers, Kolkata. Remember that price will be higher than direct purchase from E.


----------

